# Your favorite GSD color



## Akita Inu (Jun 16, 2016)

I didn't see a topic for this so I posted. What your favorite german shepherd color?


I like the typical black and tan, but I like black and silver and black and red too.


----------



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

Akita Inu said:


> I didn't see a topic for this so I posted. What your favorite german shepherd color?
> 
> 
> I like the typical black and tan, but I like black and silver and black and red too.




I'm partial to black and reds and some of the dark sables


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Love black/very dark sables, true bi-colors(blk & tans/reds) and blanketed blk & tans.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I have always loved the very red red red and blacks. But my new shepherd is a red sable, and she is gorgeous! Gorgeous!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I always loved the very dark sables.

But patterned sables are my next fav


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I love the dark/black sables. I love the bi-colors. I love the red and blacks. I'm coming around to loving the all blacks.

The only color I'm not particularly fond of (although if the dog was a perfect match for me, I'd get over it. LOL), is a black and tan.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Dark sable, Darker blanket back black and tan, solid black, bi-color... in that order. In all cases I prefer darker colors / dark faces.

The only color I'm not fond of is white...


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

I think blacks and dark sables are extremely handsome. :wub: But I also love all sables, black and reds (of course), bi-colors, blanket black.... I'm not too fond of the lighter saddleback black and tans. Generally the darker colors/faces get me.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Stereotypical Black and Tan saddlemarked (mask preferred), is hands down my favorite, well also black and silver and after that it really just depends on the dog, some dogs just have an 'it' factor regardless of color. (Sables are starting to grow on me) Bicolor would probably be my least favorite. 
Also coat length plays into it, I will take a bicolor over a long coated black/tan. Not fond of the super short coat either...


----------



## cragbetty (Dec 31, 2016)

I love dark sables! Annd just about any long coat.


----------



## bluesasha (Jan 4, 2017)

I think the blues and dark sables are very, very pretty. But then again I am biased since mine is a blue/tan sable.


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

Love all the sables(especially black)! And reds too!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

White!! Biased?  and yes, on top of everything else going on, one of her ears started to flop a few days ago.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Although I think the black and silver is gorgeous. Like @dogma13 's dog - such a pretty color mix!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

lalabug said:


> White!! Biased?  and yes, on top of everything else going on, one of her ears started to flop a few days ago.


 Teething?


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

lalabug said:


> White!! Biased?  and yes, on top of everything else going on, one of her ears started to flop a few days ago.


Love that face! Too cute.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

lalabug said:


> Although I think the black and silver is gorgeous. Like @dogma13 's dog - such a pretty color mix!


Aww,thanks!I'll tell him you said so


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

RZZNSTR said:


> Teething?




Yes I believe so! After I got her the antlers like we discussed, her ear has started to slowly seem to come back up. Also picked up a tooth after she was actively chewing. So I'm guessing it was either a puppy tooth or she busted one. Will have the vet take a look to be sure but hasn't phased her one bit.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

No it doesn't for the most part! Teething will make the ears droop sometimes. Keep your arms covered... If it's teething going on all is fair game... Good luck!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

maxtmill said:


> I have always loved the very red red red and blacks. But my new shepherd is a red sable, and she is gorgeous! Gorgeous!


And I am really starting to love the solid blacks!


----------



## King_the_GSD (Feb 19, 2017)

Solid black, dark sables, bi color, black tan/red blanket backs with large masks.

Don't really like the look of light dogs, small masks/saddle, more tan then black, etc.


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

All of them. 
My current best friend is black.
So if I had to choose today BLACK with a white star. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaygepo (Apr 27, 2017)

I think my girl is bicolor. She's so much fun. Meet Indie. . 12 mo.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

toss up between dark dark sable and pure black....I have both now

Blacks - Lucca and Panther

Dark sables - Csabre, Lucca and Occult (who will be called Wicked!)


Lee


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> toss up between dark dark sable and pure black....I have both now
> 
> Blacks - Lucca and Panther
> 
> ...


Love the name Occult ... and Wicked too! Looks like most, if not all, of your O's will be a nicely pigmented sable.

I don't know if I can pick a favorite color, but will say I do like dark dogs ... Dark/black sable, pure black, bi-color, dark blanket pattern black and tan ... couldn't pick a favorite among them, I love them all!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Bi-color then dark sable but color is the least important aspect of a gsd imho.


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

*Best Color*



ausdland said:


> Bi-color then dark sable but color is the least important aspect of a gsd imho.



Dark Sable then mine


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

1. temperament
2. health and built 
3. color / length of coat
I have never actually seen a color I didn't like. I like sable because Deja is one.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

It seems sables shed more. Do others find that to be true? I've noticed that with a couple sables we train with.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ausdland said:


> It seems sables shed more. Do others find that to be true? I've noticed that with a couple sables we train with.


Deja is sable but only drops her coat twice a year just before she goes into heat. In between she sheds a tiny bit, not enough to vacuum more than once a week even.
Just came to think it could be related to their hormonal status/spayed or not? There is still so much to learn.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Deja is sable but only drops her coat twice a year just before she goes into heat. In between she sheds a tiny bit, not enough to vacuum more than once a week even.
> Just came to think it could be related to their hormonal status/spayed or not? There is still so much to learn.


I don't think so. One is a male, the other a 7yo spayed female. Their handlers seem to be brushing them all the time and way more clumps of undercoat come out than the non sables. 
Sable used to be my fav color (they look more like wolves) until I met my mentor's bi color, what a beautiful dog!


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

*SABLE

SO many different colors...
*
http://s140.photobucket.com/user/ed_Brown308/media/IMG_20170416_184353_zpstnvxmdek.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## ShirosOhana (Apr 28, 2017)

I might be a bit partial to white GSDs!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

This was taken a some months ago!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

RZZNSTR said:


> This was taken a some months ago!


What a clean house!!!!


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

I havent met a german shepherd that I didnt like. Attached are photos of my dog( on the right) and his brother my cousin had when they were pups. RIP Hansel and Saoirse.


----------



## kangel (Apr 2, 2017)

I preferred dark sables, olid black , black red blanket backs with large masks.
Byt I love all of them :grin2:


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

I love sables ? but it's the dark sables I find most striking ❤


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

My favorite color was always black and reds. Now I have a black and red puppy, and I am falling in love with all sables. I tend to like red sables the very best of sables, though I also like black sables a lot too.

The only colors I am not fond of (but would be happy to own if it was the perfect dog for me!) are bi-colors and pure whites.


----------



## gsdforlife22 (Dec 26, 2016)

Dark/black sables are my favorite. I really like the darker & richer colored shepherds.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Wish I could find a better picture but I dont have the energy tonight. When my dog was a young pup a streak of white appeared on his back and tale that developed into peppering/or bitch stripe(some folk call it). The bitch strip is very common in female gsds and much less so in males. Regardless I always loved the pepper markings on his back. When he was younger people would often comment that he was sable. I tend not to thin so since he was all black as a pup.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Wish I could find a better picture but I dont have the energy tonight. When my dog was a young pup a streak of white appeared on his back and tail and shoulder areathat developed into peppering/or bitch stripe(some folk call it). The bitch strip is very common in female gsds and much less so in males. Regardless I always loved the pepper markings on his back. When he was younger people would often comment that he was sable. I tend not to thin so since he was all black as a pup.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very striking boy! Well done!


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

Something I've noticed since January and it's that Lobo's coat color has changed into a very Dark Black Sable. He's got some Sable Markings in his eyes and his coat looks black for the most part but reflects off brown. Don't have any pictures to show this but this is the most recent one I have from when he was in the sun.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

Dark sables are my favorite. 

White is the only one that doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

I have to say the blacks have it! I do like all the colors tho. My girl is mostly black with tan stripe down the side by front leg, if you look close hind legs has tan peppered in can't see tho just looking at her, butt area is long white fur. What would her coloring be called? Bi-color?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> Something I've noticed since January and it's that Lobo's coat color has changed into a very Dark Black Sable. He's got some Sable Markings in his eyes and his coat looks black for the most part but reflects off brown. Don't have any pictures to show this but this is the most recent one I have from when he was in the sun.


not a black sable 
you have some bleeding through - melanistic black and tan -- 
I had a black dog with some brown hairs between the toes and at the back of the front legs --

a black sable gsd will have a dark brown undercoat - 
at birth one might think they are black - and then they go through a phase where they are comparatively light and then as the adult hair coat comes in get darker and darker 

there are seasonal variations as the dog sheds out .


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

I couldn't choose one color I like best. I would rank importance of color low on the priority list similarly to wolfy dog.

I find the bi-colors to be the most visually appealing, but the standard WG black and reds are always striking. Then I also like the melanistic black and tans.


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Mine is Sable, here's my boy Gunner.


----------

